# T-Wolves @ Spurs (Wed. Mar. 16)



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*







@








(32 - 32) .-. (48 - 15)

Wednesday, Mar. 16, 8:00pm 
Spurs vs. Timberwolves 
TV: KENS, ESPN 









































































*​


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Im With the Wolves in this one and Im waiting for a big/huge KG game... 

Also Im not sure if Tony and Manu are back for this one


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> Im With the Wolves in this one and Im waiting for a big/huge KG game...
> 
> Also Im not sure if Tony and Manu are back for this one


Last I heard, they're not.

I still think the Spurs will win, but only if TD's playing, cause if he's not there'd be no stopping KG.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

no tony or manu? there is no way the spurs win. Those are always the 2 guys that just destroy us every time we meet. Always a great matchup with kg and td. I hope we just destroy rasho!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Parker had a good day of practice on Tuesday, so he was upgraded from doubtful to questionable. I'm not sure what that means. 



Minny is just too inconsistent for me to think they can win this game. SA has only lost 3 games at home all season long, so it shouldn't be a walk in the park for Minny as long as Duncan is playing.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i saw on spurs.com that tony is prob. ether way i pridict spurs win no diss to the wolves


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Wolves have been too hard to figure out. When you are sure they will lose (last night in dallas) they come up with a win. When you think they will surely win (GS at home, others too numerous to mention) they lay an egg.
Going by that logic:
Wolves 92
Spurs 79


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

oblivion said:


> Wolves have been too hard to figure out. When you are sure they will lose (last night in dallas) they come up with a win. When you think they will surely win (GS at home, others too numerous to mention) they lay an egg.
> Going by that logic:
> Wolves 92
> Spurs 79


Where'd you come up with that logic if they're too hard to figure out? :biggrin:


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Where'd you come up with that logic if they're too hard to figure out? :biggrin:


You're right. since they are too hard to figure out, my first impression of them winning would be wrong,that means they will lose, but wait, i figured that much out, so they'll win, but wait...
reminds me of princess bride


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

oblivion said:


> You're right. since they are too hard to figure out, my first impression of them winning would be wrong,that means they will lose, but wait, i figured that much out, so they'll win, but wait...
> reminds me of princess bride


Maybe we should just watch the game and find out.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

PARKER IS IN the game same with Kandiman


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Hassell for 2 
Parker with 2


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Damn Kandi what are you doing :nonono:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

10-4 SA up


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Tim with the Hook !!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Ohhh Olowokandi if you can be in the NBA any 7'0 guy can do it


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Wolves Playin NO defense


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Barry for 3 damn !!! :nonono:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

21-9 poor KG need good teamates


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I would like to see some zone 2 - 1 - 2 defense by the wolves


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Sprewell missing a lay-up. Damn he should retire he hurt more the wolves than help them


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

KG with 7 pts so far. is the only wolves doing something out there


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Eddie Griffin on the court !


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Spurs second team on the court
Beno - Devin - Horry - Nazr


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Is always great watch KG play. !!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Horry killing from 3 pt land


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Great pass to Wally World BTW i didnt know hes from spain at least part of him lol


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Finish of the first 32 - 18 Spurs UP.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Hoibers IN !!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Please somebody guard Horry


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Wally world with the basket and the FOUL !!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

31 - 38 Spurs UP


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

THE SPURS HAVE by far the best scout team in the League, Drafting Beno, Parker and Scola who will be here next year. for the other side Other teams draft busts *cough*Araujo*cough*


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Damn Sprewell do SOMETHING !!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Damn Horry with 13 pts 3 triples


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Tell me what you want but watching Kandi, He's by far the worst first pick overall


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

The wolves playing slooooooow D. Anthony Carter in and nails it


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

47 - 35 two minutes left


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Bruce bowen is a *****


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

65 - 48 5 minutes left in the third


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

83 - 68 3:00 left in the last Q


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Nothing much to said, Just the wolves start really slow and must pay for that, They play No defensen, and Miss a lot of open shots


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Also the Spurs killing from 3pt land


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

pretty much game over, 85 - 75 Spurs Up with 1:00 minute left, KG with an avg game, Hard foul by Nazr its big *flagrant foul* dirty play by Nazr specially with a game done


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Poor KG, He really care about win, and Latrell just the money is pathetic


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Game Over. 89 - 73 Spurs with the Win


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Crazy I have more posts in this game thread than the Spurs board 

lol


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Wolves now with a crappy .500

19 TO by the wolves 8 by the Spurs


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> Crazy I have more posts in this game thread than the Spurs board
> 
> lol


Not quite. You have 40 posts in this thread and the Spurs game thread has 47 posts. :biggrin: Anway, it's quality over quantity. 

This is the first time I have felt sorry for KG this season. He just looked so sad over there on the bench. I can't imagine what he is going through right now.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

LineOFire said:


> Not quite. You have 40 posts in this thread and the Spurs game thread has 47 posts. :biggrin: Anway, it's quality over quantity.
> 
> This is the first time I have felt sorry for KG this season. He just looked so sad over there on the bench. I can't imagine what he is going through right now.


You got that right.

Looking his frustration face. was bad :nonono:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Free K.G.


----------

